# musky question



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i was just wondering what people thought about geting muskys mounted.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Personally I would only get a replica. A lot of places are doing them for the same price and they certainly will outlast a skin mount...basically will look the same forever. Most importantly is that huge musky (over 50 inches) are a very, very limited resource.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Personally I would only get a replica. A lot of places are doing them for the same price and they certainly will outlast a skin mount...basically will look the same forever. Most importantly is that huge musky (over 50 inches) are a very, very limited resource


Agreed 100% let it live another day. :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

waterwolf said:


> > Personally I would only get a replica. A lot of places are doing them for the same price and they certainly will outlast a skin mount...basically will look the same forever. Most importantly is that huge musky (over 50 inches) are a very, very limited resource
> 
> 
> Agreed 100% let it live another day. :beer:


I agree to agree :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Check out Fittanteor Laxfor some impressive replica muskies!


----------



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

dont mount it let someone take a chance at the big momma. i just got my first 50 incher go this summer and man it was hard to let her go but it sure was cool to watch a monster swim away. i determined after goin to the MN musky expo this year Lax is the way to go. AMAZING replicas!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hard to add anything here. In this day and age, there is no reason to kill a trophy fish. Take measurements and get her back in the water ASAP.

Check out Matt at Artistic Anglers. He is simply the best. http://www.artisticanglers.com/


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The walleye guys need to start doing a little more CPR (catch, photo & release) and reproduction mounts as well.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> The walleye guys need to start doing a little more CPR (catch, photo & release) and reproduction mounts as well.


 :beer:


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

A fish of that size is a trophy! They only live so long so why not put one on the wall, its not like your going out there every day and keeping one! Keeping one fish will not hurt anything! Plus the real fish looks a lot better than a hunk of plastic on the wall!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

It would take a 50+ inch for me to get a replica made.. Definitely look into Fittante's stuff, I've seen alot of it in person and you will not be dissapointed in his realism...

In my opinion, If you have a true trophy bring it too a taxidermist that specializes in Musky mounts as I've seen alot of marginal mounts.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

matthew.manuel said:


> A fish of that size is a trophy! They only live so long so why not put one on the wall, its not like your going out there every day and keeping one! Keeping one fish will not hurt anything! Plus the real fish looks a lot better than a hunk of plastic on the wall!


They only live so long, but they do live pretty damn long. Well into their 20's. Another 5 years of reproducing gets a lot of good genetics out there.

Ive seen a lot of real fish on the wall that look like *** compared to a nicely done replica.



> man it was hard to let her go but it sure was cool to watch a monster swim away


Thats whats great about many musky fisherman, not many would would even desire to keep em. Much more satisfying watching a pig swim away to fight another day and reproduce then watch it die in your boat so you can show all your buddies.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

matthew.manuel said:


> A fish of that size is a trophy! They only live so long so why not put one on the wall, its not like your going out there every day and keeping one! Keeping one fish will not hurt anything! Plus the real fish looks a lot better than a hunk of plastic on the wall!


If everyone had this attitude there would be no 50 inchers to catch in the first place. Musky of this size are not common and take many years to get that large. If "keeping one fish will not hurt anything" why do you think most dedicated musky anglers actually release fish of this size and bigger? How is a 50 inch fish supposed to get to 53 or 55 or even 60 inches if it is killed for the wall? In today's world of reproductions there is simply no good argument for killing a trophy fish just for the wall.

With musky hunting getting more popular as well, we really need to watch the limited resources!


----------

